# Harlequin Rasbora Rolling Upside Down



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

One of my Harlequin Rasboras is keeping his fins very close to its body. He’s also staying by himself in the corner. Every so often he’ll slowly roll upside down, and then quickly right himself. All the other Rasboras are doing fine. Anyone know what’s going on?


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like something is wrong with its swimbladder. It could be lots of things like a bacterial infection or parasites.

Refer to this website to try to find the cause:
FISH DISEASE

If you can narrow it down to something in particular, this website has pretty good info on meds:
Fish Medications


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How long have you had him?

If it hasn't been too long, it could be that this particular one was weak to start with.
From what you say, his prognosis doesn't sound too good, sorry to say.

If you can, it would be best to move him to his own tank so he doesn't get picked on by the other fish, and he would have a better chance at getting food too.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've seen them turn upside down underneath leaves many times. I wonder if your fish is displaying some type of breeding signal.

The following is a quote from this article about them: Harlequin (Rasbora heteromorpha)

"When ready to spawn, the female will turn upside down and rub her belly against the underside of the leaf, signaling the male to join her. The male will approach her while continuing to tremble, then wrap himself around her body and fertilize the eggs as they are released. The fertilized eggs rise and adhere to the underside of the leaves. Over the course of one to two hours, as many as one hundred eggs may be laid."


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. After reading them, searching the Internet, and talking to someone at the LFS, it sounded like it was some swim bladder problem and would be tough to cure. I was going to euthanize him when I got home from work. He was dead when I got home. Everyone else looks fine.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Poor little guy. Sorry to hear about your loss.  

Hopefully the others are fine.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry you lost him, but at least he didn't have to suffer too long.

In most cases, swim bladder disease has an underlying cause, and it's usually too late by the time it gets to that point, so there probably wouldn't have been much you could have done except euthanize him anyway.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm sorry about your fish. I was really hoping that it was a breeding display.


----------

